# 44 Mag round for a Big Bear???



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

What round would you use for a 44 Magnum S&W Model 629 if you needed it for a Big bear? I have 240 grain jacketed hollow points (by American Eagle); are these good enough? I'm very novice with handgun rounds, so sorry if this has been asked. It seems I've read before that hollow points aren't very good on Big bears because they can't get through the muscle & bone. I should add - something I can buy at Cabella's tomorrow as I'm going past there.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hollow points will not give you the penetration you need. Go with a quality soft point like 270gr Gold Dots.


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

the guy's i know that use a 44mag on bear use hard cast or soft points because of the penatration you'll get also shot placement is key most guy's not all use there 44's on real close shots where as a bear is treed or bayed buy hounds 

good luck plumbdog


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I plan on using a Deerfield carbine for bear hunting this year. I cannot use hard cast bullet because they clog the gas piston port, so I must use a jacketed bullet. I am planning on using 250 gr. Winchester Supreme Partition Gold Hollow Points. The partition bullet provides adequate expansion (which is minimal when using a bullet as wide as a 44,) and enough ***** to punch out the other side (also important when trailing an animal with a thick layer of fat, which often clogs up bullet holes.)

So to answer your question, no.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I could only get Mag-tech 240 grain jacketed soft points. Cabellas was all picked over & everything else was hollow points. Would this be good enough if the shot was fairly close?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Let me re-phrase that. If hiking in Grizzly country, with a model 629 S&W revolver, would these 240 grain jacketed soft points by Mag-tech keep family protected.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

sgc said:


> Let me re-phrase that. If hiking in Grizzly country, with a model 629 S&W revolver, would these 240 grain jacketed soft points by Mag-tech keep family protected.


 Where are you hiking in Grizz' country? Are you carrying the S&W for protection or hunting with it? I would say that your choice is more than enough for anything you might find in MI. The HP's tend to clog with hair & fat and stop performing, just when you need them to. One of the new fused cores might work better for hunting but the JSP is a very fine choice for protection (on Michigan sized bears). imho


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Let me re-phrase that. If hiking in Grizzly country, with a model 629 S&W revolver, would these 240 grain jacketed soft points by Mag-tech keep family protected.


If you are looking to protect yourself from a bear attack go buy a large can a bear pepper spray. It is an effective tool and used by many that spend time in grizzly country. Hunting is a different story; the bullets you mentioned will work fine unless you really like peppered bear steak.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I would pass on the magtech ammo. I would want more punch if for bears.

Ballistics Information:
# Muzzle Velocity: 1180 fps
# Muzzle Energy: 741 ft. lbs.

I would go with any of the Buffalo Bore flat-nose as listed below. They pack a punch on both ends but, we are not playing game here. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...7513&categoryString=653***691***&brandId=2118

Or for the best they offer in .44:

+P+ 340 Grain Lead Flat Nose
# Muzzle Velocity: 1478 fps
# Muzzle Energy: 1649 ft. lbs.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

For protection.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

The best advice was the bear spray. Put a bad shot in the heat of the charge and all you've done is pissed of a few hundred pounds of woop ***. You can get bear spray at most big box stores. Use that as your primary deterrent and have the pistol as a back up. 

There was an article way back in the 70's in a Sports Afield magazine regarding this topic. The Fisherman goes to Alaska, stops in a gun store and buys a .44 The store owner asks what his intentions for the gun were. The fisherman says it's for bear protection. The owner recommends he file off the front sight. The fisherman asked if that provides a faster draw. The store owner tell him "No, but it won't hurt as much when the bear shoves it up your rear end":yikes:


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It all sounds good.


----------



## hubbarj (Jan 30, 2007)

I would go with the Hornady Leverevolution ammo they are good hot loads that should penetrate well.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

sgc said:


> Let me re-phrase that. If hiking in Grizzly country, with a model 629 S&W revolver, would these 240 grain jacketed soft points by Mag-tech keep family protected.


If a bear is atacking you, your gonna hit everything BUT the bear in the resulting panic.

I suggest the Remington 12 gauge. 
Smoothbore deer barrel with rifle sights shooting slugs.

I'd still carry the pistol, but only as a last resort. ie: bear is on top of me chewing on my mellon..............


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

While the other options given here all have merit, the answer to your direct question is NO, the 240gr pill is poor bear medicine for either black or grizzly. If you were to chose this weapon a hard cast bullet of 300gr or more is a better option, Federal has a good one. Big bullet, big holes and damage as much as you can from point A to Point B period! Second, practice shooting it (with full house loads)....a lot! It needs to be second nature so that IF you need to bring the weapon to "Bear" to save your butt, panic will not be a factor. If you just want to have it and carry it and not practice might as well carry a hammer......


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Federal makes a factory 300 gr load with hard cast LBT bullet - zero expansion and maximum penentration to break bones and reach neck / spine.


----------

